# Direktaufruf einer jsp nicht zulassen



## joe89 (18. Jul 2007)

Unter tomcat habe ich eine Mini-Webapplikation zu Testzwecken erstellt.

Von meinem Controllerservlet werden jsp-Dateien aufgerufen und ausgeführt.

Leider wird die jeweilige Adresse einer jsp in der Adressszeile des Browsers angezeigt, so
dass prinzipiell jede jsp-Seite auch direkt aus dem Browser aufgerufen werden kann.

Welche Möglichkeiten bieten sich unter tomcat an, um dieses Verhalten abzustellen ?

Gruss und Danke für einen Hinweis

joe89


----------



## mlange8801 (18. Jul 2007)

```
Von meinem Controllerservlet werden jsp-Dateien aufgerufen und ausgeführt. 

Leider wird die jeweilige Adresse einer jsp in der Adressszeile des Browsers angezeigt, so 
dass prinzipiell jede jsp-Seite auch direkt aus dem Browser aufgerufen werden kann.
```

Eigentlich sollte die jsp Adresse ja nicht im Browser sichtbar sein, wenn Du die über einen Controller aufrufst.
Wenn Die nicht mehr über die URL aufrufbar sein sollen,  kannst Du die ja z.B. in ein Verzeichnis /WEB-INF/jsp/
legen und dann von Deinem Controller dahin dispatchen..


----------



## Rydl (18. Jul 2007)

kannst das auch mit nem mapping in der web.xml lösen und alle aufrufe die mit .jsp enden durch einen filter schicken, der einen bestimmten request parameter überprüft, den du nur in deinen servlets setzt und der einen ganz bestimmten, generierten wert hat... 

http://java.sun.com/products/servlet/Filters.html
http://www.jsptutorial.org/content/filter
...


----------

